# desktop PC not working with USB wireless adapter



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry in advance for the long post

Hi all, I want to preface this with saying that I am posting this from a different computer than the one with issues. My situation is that I have moved into a duplex where the internet is being provided through wifi, and so I have no internet connection options on it.

I currently have a netgear N600 USB wireless network adapter and am running windows 7. I can't even make it past the driver installation process because after it prompts me to plug in the adapter, and I do, nothing happens. The adapter its self flashed blue and yellow for a couple seconds then there is no activity from it. 

I am inclined to think the adapter is fine as this is not the first brand I have tried. I previously bought a belkin USB wireless adapter and encountered a similar situation. I could make it through installation, and my computer recognized it was there, but it never detected any networks. i firmly believe that: after contacting their customer support, trying to add the SSID manualy and getting error messages, and not having it even show up in a ipconfig report, that something is going on in the way my computer interacts with the USB device. The USB works fine with thumb drives and other devices, but when it comes to this; it will recognize its there and that is about it. 

I switched to the netgear in hopes that maybe Belkins software just didn't vibe with with PC. Now it seems like this could be a bigger issue. I am thinking that i might just order a PCI-E wireless adapter, but I really want to figure out what's going on before I throw in the towel. Any help would be amazing


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you still have any of the old wireless manager software on the PC 

lets see a device manager screen shot 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

how to access device manager for different windows versions
How do I get into Windows Device Manager?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​For Windows 8
If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here How To Open Device Manager in Windows 8​Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
For Windows XP
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. ​For windows Vista or Windows 7
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool​For Windows 8
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

My ethernet card still has all the software for it installed. I tried disabling it to see if it would switch over to using the wireless software, didn't seem to help. I could disable it and try starting the driver installation process over again.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see an ipconfig /all and an xirrus screen shot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus ( the site now appears to require a business email, so try the direct link below)
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres alternative links
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld
Download Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor 1.2
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector - CNET Download.com}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what program is managing the wireless ?
did you install any software ?

lets see what services are running and a fabar 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below. 

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC* 

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

for windows 8
Windows+R keys to open the Run dialog 
Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC* 

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation


If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies. 

for each dependency entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.

---------
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services - Fabar Service Scanner, free*

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.


We would like to see some status information for each of the services on the PC goto

Fabar Service Scanner (FSS.exe) - Identify Internet Connectivity Problems

and download the free scanner tool

Theres a Direct link to the program here
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/farbar/FSS.exe

Now "double click" on the downloaded file to run the scanner , the scanner program will now open

tick *all* the options. and then click on *scan*

the scan results will open automatically in a seperate window in the notepad program.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 

if you have any issues. A log file called FSS.txt will be created in the same directory as the program is run from.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

I tried to install the software, but it always got to the "detecting adapter" and get stuck. The files are there, and the computer recognizes the device is plugged in which is the odd part.

Com+ = started, automatic
computer browser = started, manual
DHCP = started, automatic
DNS = started, automatic
network connections - started, manual
network location awareness - started, automatic
RPC - started automatic
server - started, automatic
TCP/Ip netbios helper - started, auto
WLAN autoconfig - started, auto
workstation - started, auto



Farbar Service Scanner Version: 31-05-2013 01
Ran by Ian Lane (administrator) on 08-06-2013 at 10:38:24
Running from "C:\Users\Ian Lane\Desktop"
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============

Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
There is no connection to network.
Attempt to access Google IP returned error. 
Attempt to access Google.com returned error: Other errors
Attempt to access Yahoo IP returned error. 
Attempt to access Yahoo.com returned error: Other errors


Windows Firewall:
=============

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall"=DWORD:0


System Restore:
============

System Restore Disabled Policy: 
========================


Action Center:
============


Windows Update:
============

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================


Windows Defender:
==============
WinDefend Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of WinDefend service is set to Demand. The default start type is Auto.
The ImagePath of WinDefend service is OK.
The ServiceDll of WinDefend service is OK.


Windows Defender Disabled Policy: 
==========================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware"=DWORD:1


Other Services:
==============


File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\vssvc.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => MD5 is legit


**** End of log ****


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8*

For Windows Vista/Windows 7
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):​
For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

rebooting now . .


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i assume its still not working

this may not work at all - but try anyway
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

Tried to get the netgear genie to detect the adapter again, still not happening. The adapter is flashing blue and yellow for a couple seconds then the lights stop and nothing further happens.


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

didn't see your last post, I will try that next


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't seem to help. I couldn't get the netgear genie to open


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

does it work OK connected to the router by cable ?


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

The router is actully on a different floor of the building, so I cant directly hook into it. Before I moved the ethernet connection I had worked great.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what wireless managers are installed anything with a belkin name or a netgear name in the services at all


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

Not that I can see, should I look somewhere specific.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

no, just in the list of services


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't see either listed


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

heres the support site
WNDA3100v2

i would copy that driver across to the PC and then I would install that driver

use driver ONLY 

if still not working 

uninstall the adapter from the device manager - reboot and let windows reinstall 

then test with xirrus and post a screen shot


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

Tried with the new drivers, same issue of getting stuck after it asks me to plug in the adapter. Uninstalled and tried to let windows install it after reboot. Windows makes no action to do anything with it after I plug it in.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have another PC you can try it on at all 
maybe you are unlucky and have a faulty adapter ?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

In addition netgear genie which is the thrid party wireless software has been known to be probmatic try uninstalling that software from program and features.


----------



## Apoidea (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok . . .
So to make this long story short
took back adapter, bought ASUS PCE-N15 
Had same problem . . .
Checked web sight - indicated if zone alarm was installed when installing drivers that they wouldn't fully install. Uninstalled zone alarm, re installed asus drivers - I now have internet.

I'm guessing it was zone alarm all along. Thanks for assistance though, i appreciate it immensely


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for taking the time to let us know the issue - that will be useful to others searching here or via a search engine , to have a solution 

made a note myself to check firewall issues in future


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have seen issues with zone alarm before glad your issue is now sorted.


----------

